# FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?



## pablopossi (28. Oktober 2017)

*FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*

Hallo,
Ich habe meinen M-Itx PC mit nem i7 4790 non k und ner GTX 1060 3GB gut verkaufen können und habe mir jetzt nen Ryzen 7 1800x und ne GTX1080 zugelegt. Also nicht absolut highend.
Ich habe mir vor 3Monaten einen 27 Zoll FullHD IPS Monitor von HP geholt. Vorher hatte ich einen 24 Zoll FullHD mit TN-Panel. Irgendwie bin ich von der Bildqualität nicht so begeistert. Vielleicht auch weil der Monitor jetzt größer ist und nur FullHD ist?
Was meint ihr was für ein 27 oder 28 Zoll Monitor sollte man haben?
FullHD,wghd oder 4K? TN oder IPS?
Ich würde mir auch einen neuen Monitor zulegen, wollte dann aber wenn es geht nur bis etwa 400€ ausgeben.
Sollte aber einigermaßen mit meiner Hardware zusammenarbeiten, ist ja auch nur Mittelmaß und kein HighEnd. 
Ich surfe viel und gelegentlich zocke ich natürlich, am liebsten sowas wie Doom,AC und Wolfenstein und ein paar Rennspiele. Ich blicke da kaum noch durch mit den ganzen Auflösungen, Panels und G-Sync. Ich weiß das man wohl für meine Preisvorstellung nicht das Nonplusultra bekommen kann.


----------



## Ernie12345 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*

TN/IPS musst du entscheiden, aber mit einer 1080 würd ich nicht auf 4k gehen ich denke wqhd ab 27" ist solide und mit gsync teuer genug.


----------



## pablopossi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Habe ich mir fast gedacht das mein System zu schwach für 4K ist.
WQHD ist ja auch nicht schlecht und wahrscheinlich bei der Größe besser als nur FullHD


----------



## Dr-Wandel (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*

Im Vergleich zu Full-HD auf 24 Zoll bekommst Du die gleiche Pixeldichte bei 1440p (WQHD) auf 32 Zoll - das ist für mich eine gute Wahl, u.a. weil da die Texte noch gut lesbar sind und nicht zu klein.
Bei 27 Zoll denke ich dass Full-HD etwas wenig ist und würde auch schon eher zu WQHD neigen, aber bestimmt nicht 4K - dafür würde ich 34 Zoll und aufwärts haben wollen.
Allerdings kommt das ganze auch sehr auf das persönliche Empfinden an; ich bin kurzsichtig und meine Brille verkleinert sowieso schon alles.
WQHD mit einer 1080er ist leistungsmässig eine gute Kombination. Ich bevorzuge IPS gegenüber TN.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*



pablopossi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr was für ein 27 oder 28 Zoll Monitor sollte man haben? FHD, WQHD oder UHD/4K? TN, IPS oder VA ?


Das kommt auf den Sitzabstand an, wie viel Platz man auf dem Desktop haben möchte, ob Pixel wichtiger sind als FPS und was bei der Bildqualität eine Rolle spielt, weil TN=schnell, IPS=bunt und VA=schwarz.
Dazu kommt auch noch die Aktualisierungsrate denn ob 60Hz, 100Hz oder 144Hz ist bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung ein großer Unterschied. Wenn du in Spielen mehr als 60FPS hast dann kaufe mehr als 60Hz.
Willst du wissen wie viel FPS dein PC in WQHD oder UHD schafft: Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren 1.78x sowie 4.00x aktivieren und im Spiel 2560x1440 bzw. 3840x2160 auswählen.


----------



## pablopossi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: FullHD,WQHD oder 4K Monitor 27-28 Zoll für mich das beste?*

Ich wühle mich jetzt gerade durch die WQHD Monitore.
Was könnt ihr mir denn in der Preisklasse empfehlen. Wenn die Bildqualität wirklich viel besser ist könnte ich bestimmt noch ein paar € locker machen. Gute Bildqualität wäre schon cool. Meistens benutze ich den PC fürs Surfen und Youtube. Ca 3 Stunden die Woche zum zocken, dann bevorzugt Sowas wie Doom und Wolfenstein und wahrscheinlich demnächst Forza7 und Need for Speed und ein paar Emulatoren.
Ich denke mal das ich G-Sync nicht unbedingt brauche. Die 27 Zoll finde ich von der Größe schon ideal aber mit FullHD ist das irgendwie nicht so toll.


----------

